# Fuji S1800 or Nikon D5000



## Gregry254 (May 21, 2010)

Please dont go mental at this noob question 

I have two choices.

Either I can get the S1800 on Monday (12mp bridge camera)

Or I can properly push the boat out and get a Nikon D5000 (12mp dslr)

My main question is how much of a difference is there between the two? except for their price tag of course lol.

Any how easy is it to learn to use a dslr? I have played about with a finepix s5600 before and the pictures came out alright (for a noob)

Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## fastr1red (May 21, 2010)

Chalk and cheese. The D5000 is very easy to use and lots of information here.
The picture quality is far superior in the Nikon.
Yes the S1800 is very easy to use, pretty much point and shoot, and is does have a few great features, but it has nothing on the D5000 with the right lens.


----------



## Gregry254 (May 21, 2010)

ok, how good is the 18-55mm VR lense that comes with it? or is that just like a starter lense?

Nikon D5000 + 18-55mm VR Lens - Jessops  (that is the camera)
I see they are doing another Tamron 70-300mm lense for £119, would it be worth getting that too? Wouldn't want to be limited to a small zoom while climbing/scrambling!


----------



## magkelly (May 21, 2010)

Don't bother with the Fuji. It's a glorified point and shoot and most of the lenses for those are far inferior to anything you can put on a Nikon DSLR. It's a very nice point and shoot, but that's all it is. If you can afford Nikon, I'd get it.


----------



## fastr1red (May 21, 2010)

The 18-55 is fine, it's a great starter lens and something you'll keep in your kit for some time. I wouldn't be going for that Tamron just yet, save up a little more and get another Nikon VR zoom lens for your climbing. You will always be able to add/sell lenses as you go. Get the best you can afford.


----------



## Gregry254 (May 21, 2010)

Ok  I have phoned Jessops and they have a few in stock so I will hopefully be getting my own D5000 on Monday 

Will be a big learning curve from a phone camera  haha


----------



## AlexL (May 21, 2010)

D5000. Was definitely going to get it if it wasn't for the T2i


----------



## jermar46375 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just bought a Fuji 1800 for financial reasons rather than get a Nikon for now.   I had a Fuji F50SE which worked pretty good.  I take pics of my grandsons playing baseball.  I assumed that the extra zoom power would help me get closer in on the plays but it was just the opposite.  The more I zoomed, the les and less light the camera was catching and thus, the shutter speed slowed way down.  Everything blurred.    A 3X magnification and at night, thigs still blurr.   Will a Nikon allow this to happen as well?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 13, 2010)

jermar46375 said:


> I just bought a Fuji 1800 for financial reasons rather than get a Nikon for now.   I had a Fuji F50SE which worked pretty good.  I take pics of my grandsons playing baseball.  I assumed that the extra zoom power would help me get closer in on the plays but it was just the opposite.  The more I zoomed, the les and less light the camera was catching and thus, the shutter speed slowed way down.  Everything blurred.    A 3X magnification and at night, thigs still blurr.   Will a Nikon allow this to happen as well?



Slow lens are what makes this happen, all consumer zooms will stop down the aperture/cutting out light, you have to either increase the iso sttings or use fast primes, even so this depends on the amount of light available, hence the reason for flash/strobe.

There are good cameras available which can shoot at high iso with limited noise but usually they are in the top of the range bracket and still require the use of decent glass, either prime or pretty expensive 2.8 zooms. H


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2010)

fastr1red said:


> The picture quality is far superior in the Nikon.


I'd bet if you were shown images of the same scene made with each camera you would be hard pressed to tell which was which.

Unless I'm mistaken the Fuji does not allow for changing the lens, the single most important feature of a dSLR.


----------



## kojack (Oct 5, 2011)

You probably would if your pixel peeping, however on normal sized printed matter, I agree. I have the hs10 and have taken wonderful photos with it.  I use it for my adventure motorcycle riding.


----------

